
In Order to Become More Competitive We've Decided To Make Your Job Worse - smacktoward
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/in-order-to-become-more-competitive-in-our-sector-weve-decided-to-make-a-series-of-terrible-decisions-that-will-make-your-job-way-worse
======
grumpydba
Good reading. It reminds me of the wave of big banks implementing 'Lean
management', supposedly listening to the employees in a bottom to top fashion,
while announcing a 5% cut in the IT workforce.

We got the whole package, daily stand-up meetings, problem management
sessions, whiteboards, you name it. The whiteboards where maintained for 2
years. The 5% workforce cut was compensated later on.

But more importantly, It managers could brag about implementing lean
management at cocktails, and laugh at the old cranks who had not yet done it.

Now those mid-level managers are implementing 'the cloud', mostly by using
shitty tools provided by the service provider they are in bed with, be it IBM,
MS or HP. Milions are being spent.

It leaves me wondering if everybody is within the bounds of the law during
those transformations.

~~~
bradknowles
With respect, it’s not millions being spent. It’s billions. Many billions of
dollars. Why do you think they’re in bed so deeply with such vendors?

And banks adhering to any kind of laws goes only as far as the compliance
office says they have to. And if the Chief Compliance Officer says that you
only need to do security scans once a quarter because that is what their
auditor says, then by God you damn well better not be running scans at any
other frequency, unless explicitly directed to do so by the compliance office.

You wouldn’t want to actually be secure or anything, because then that would
void the appearance of security.

Been there, done that, seen it from the inside. If you’re not scared shitless
by the way banks are run, then you clearly don’t know enough about how that
sausage is made.

------
parliament32
Sounds like the boss was visited by the Good Idea Fairy

